# Age of Empires 2 and Warcraft 3 on Intel Macbook Pro?



## MrSasquatch (Jul 24, 2006)

I was going to get one of them today but they said there were problems with them so they wouldn't play right or something. Is there actually something wrong? What is it?


----------



## Damrod (Jul 25, 2006)

I am not sure about AoE2, but Warcraft 3 is not yet Intel-Mac native, and there is no perspective if it will ever be. This means that it will not run directly under OS X on an Intel Mac and has to run in Rosetta, the PPC emulator. 

This *could* mean that the games may not run as good as you would expect or used to. Others can better on this, I'm sure, as I do not have an Intel Mac. But if you search through this forum, you will find a bunch of threads on War3 on Intel macs


----------



## Benji07 (Aug 10, 2006)

You would probably able to run AoE II fine i think.
AoE II needs only like 400 mhz on a ppc mac, so it will work fine under rosetta.


----------

